# thinking about making the transition....



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

so i was lookin at dirtwheels the other day and seen the new CAN-AM XMR... im thinking about tradin my brute for one but havnt heard anything about them yet.. they are 2ins longer come with 30 backs racked rad stleath snorkels and 71hp... about the only thing is idk if they have the enough GC.. idk i was wondering wht yur guys opion was...
btw i was wnatign to no how there warranty was goin to work to


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

it has a air compressor


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I would buy one in a heart beat if I could afford it. I would love to have any kind of Can-Am actually...lol. I don't actually thing the dealers have them just yet.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

well im goin to go to the the dealer saturday and see what they have to say.. idk if the snorks are high enough for me...


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

im with bootlegger if i could afford one i would be all over it.i hope the dealer around here gets one.like to check it out.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I AM LEANING TOWARDS DOING MY SNORKS EXACTLY LIKE THE XMR. THE BIKE LOOKS AWESOME, AND I KNOW PERSONALLY THE POWER OF THAT MOTOR. I LOVE MY OUTTY MAX. THE BRUTE IS STRONG, BUT NOT LIKE THE 800 ROTAX....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I like it, but share the same opinion about the snorks. At least they do have a splash gaurd under them though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6975


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i want 1 but the price tag is to high for my taste buy 2 brutes for 1 xmr... may wait till the price drops then pick 1 up .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> i want 1 but the price tag is to high for my taste buy 2 brutes for 1 xmr... may wait till the price drops then pick 1 up .


I plan on just marrying a rich woman, or one with a rich daddy, that likes to ride.... :bigok: I might be waiting a while............ :nutkick:


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

THIS IS WHY I WOULD NOT WANT THE XMR STEALTH SNORKELS!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah but..... look who's riding it too though..............


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

My point is that the belt snorkel went under water in that hole, where if the snorkels were ran up through the pod like i have, they would not have gone under. DALE IF YOU STILL WANT THE STEALTH SNORKELS AFTER WATCHING THIS VIDEO, MUD INDUSTRIES SELLS A STEALTH KIT.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I bet you could make your own stealth kit and save some coin...Its the MIMB way!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I ride with someone that has homemade stealth snorks on a 650 outty. they have not had any problems with it but when my bike was broke at red creek they let me ride it. i did not like how i could not see the snorks. i like to be able to see where they are in reference to the water.


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

YEAH ME TOO!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah to me those snorkles really are too low.. Plus keep in mind that 71hp is at the crank not the wheels.. But they are a sweet looking bike !!!!


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

well all the pipes for the snorks are already run up there so im sure if a guy were to buy one it wouldnt be that hard to get em up and out of the pod. you would think?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i was thinking that bout the snorks to. should b easy to extend. and about the 71hp at the crank. u have to think.... it cums w all the bells n whistles that the average guy puts on their quad including gorilla axles n its the most powerful stock motor out there. so u get all this n still get factory warranty.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

the belt snorks would b easy to get up higher but the air box has the ventsup top idk how to get up higher


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

you tap them into the pvc, simple...


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I am devoted to Kawasaki but you have to admit...it's hard to overlook a manufacturer that listens to its' customers and, at least, attempts to satisfy their needs. They'll need to make minor modifications as time goes on and I think Can-Am will do that. Are the rest of you manufacturers listening??


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i think im goin ot trade my brute off in nov. or decemeber...


----------



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

Do it John! For how much the Brute is in the shop, it might not be a bad idea to try something new. lol


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

My buddy ran his own steath snorkels and he loved them but we dont go as deep up here in the north. Its really tough for me to spend 13k on a quad. If I spend that much it would be on a sxs and that would still hurt


----------

